# life in Ashburton



## kimjen

hi everyone 
just wondering does or has anyone lived in Ashburton in the south island, would love to hear from people who have settled in this town who could tell me more about it other than what you read on internet


----------



## nrcnz

I live 45 mins south of Ashburton. What do you need to know?


----------



## Liam(at)Large

*Ass*burton? The name says it all. 

Seriously, my wife stayed there for a few months (years ago!) on a work assignment and a friend from the UK (married to a local) moved back there a number of years ago due to family issues. My wife couldn't wait for her assignment to end and her friend can't wait for family commitments to be over and get out. It's very rural.


----------



## kimjen

nrcnz said:


> I live 45 mins south of Ashburton. What do you need to know?


thanks for reply nrcnz, I was just hoping someone could tell me if it was a busy or quiet town , what the people were like ect. ect


----------



## kimjen

Liam(at)Large said:


> *Ass*burton? The name says it all.
> 
> Seriously, my wife stayed there for a few months (years ago!) on a work assignment and a friend from the UK (married to a local) moved back there a number of years ago due to family issues. My wife couldn't wait for her assignment to end and her friend can't wait for family commitments to be over and get out. It's very rural.


thanks Liam - i'm from a rural background myself but i hope its a small bit more busier than where i'm from


----------



## Serf365

I know a person who works in Ashburton. 
I guess you have read the Ashburton is a town an hour's drive south of Christchurch etc
One remark I remember them saying 'There is high end clothing and low end clothing available in Ashburton but not a lot of mid-range clothing.
The local paper - The Guardian has an online presence - reading that might give you an idea of what is happening.
The Ashburton poker run 2009 on youtube gives you an idea what some of the locals are like.
Remember the place is Ashburton/ Tinwald so include Tinwald in your assessment.


----------



## wasapat

*Been There done that*

It is a very small town full of bizzie body's that like to judge each other-
It is a safe wee town (not as safe as once was)

The local council has no clue what the general community want , they would rather spend millions and have a budget blow out on an Art galleria. and build a swimming complex that is not Olympic size.

It is a good place for a rural lifestyle, or retirement.

Ashburton has near the highest suicide rate per population in NZ (If not the world)

There is currently a very high Drug usage problem in Ashburton (Methamphetamine)

It does have a beautiful river that runs along side the town (Unfortunately this is polluted and you can not take swim in it drink it or take your pets in it or they risk infection)

If you wish to buy a lifestyle block or start a farming lifestyle or retire its a fabulous place.

As a small kid 0-11 years it is a good place - no good for an adolescent or teenager , being so small everyone talks and judges, so society pressure becomes very high.

Plenty of jobs in the meat works - most get a job there and never leave.

Sorry for the sad truth - I enjoyed my childhood there, moved to Christchurch as soon as i had a car, as most of my friends had committed suicide.

Cheers


----------



## ClemClan

Hey there, I've passed through Ashburton many times and I'm sure there's all the amenities you need. However, whether you like rural or not, which I do too and currently live rural, it's very far away from the city. I'm rural and have the best of both worlds, 20 mins from Christchurch central and 5 mins from my local suburb. But you might really enjoy living there, everyone's different and until you try living in these places you'll never know. Therefore I think renting is a good idea first and don't commit to one place, where as it becomes difficult to up sticks if you need to. Hope that helps a bit. Also, as another member has mentioned I would choose to live there if I had teenagers, little ones not so bad, but teenagers definitely not.


----------

